# My Grow Big Bud Trees



## olds442 (Jun 28, 2007)

hi i will tell you about my grow. I have a room of 8f by 10f and two hps 1000w and i will be growing big plant to fill up the hole room. i will keep this thread up to date with my grow and i will be posting pic. I ask for all the info and advice i can get. I have grown two times befor and i grow big bud trees and they turned out relly good to me but i know i can improve alot more so all the help i can get would be awsome 

now i will tell you about the food im growing with advanced nutrients 
and using a ph tester all the time 
for bloom i have advanced connoisseur part A & B

and for bugs i have neems oil 

hay has any body try the two part connoisseur befor and if so what where the out come thanks

well all my plants where clones to start with and where five inchs tall and have been in the room for 12 day so far all pic are in my gallery for now


----------



## olds442 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok lets have a friendly contest for big bud trees indoors 
someone must be growing big bud trees 

we will let the other members declar a winner at the end


----------



## olds442 (Jun 29, 2007)

hey any body know why one of my plants is so perky compared to the rest. I checked the ph and it was 7.2 for the perky one and the rest are 6.8. My temp is 80 and i have lots of air flow. Should i bring the rest up to 7.2 or bring the one down or what the other plants leafs tip are pointing down. I know that i should bring the temp down but where i live it really hot and i have lots of intake fans and vent fans. Has any body ever seen this befor 

all in all they still look good but i thought that a ph of 7.2 would be bad for the plant but its doing so good im confused


----------



## canadiancowboy (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning olds442
Here`s a pic of last years, they`re Bubbleberry X N.Haze did`nt grow em this year though...don`t think I could stand the summer of parinoia again...lol.
Tallest was 14ft 8 inches but they were grown outdoors.
canadiancowboy


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

jesus christ. sure wish i didn't live where i lived lol. nice growing. bet it stunk out there.


----------



## olds442 (Jul 1, 2007)

nice big bud trees man i wish i could go that tall my tallest was like 6 feet then the rain came for three week at the end of my grow and it was a monsoon i was pissed


nice tree


----------



## Adrock (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Olds, a friend of mine started using Connoiseur 2 part nutrients a month ago. He loves it! 
I am currently using Fox Farm nutrients.This is my first grow, so I am still a rookie. Are you still looking for pics of Big Bud?


----------



## olds442 (Jul 2, 2007)

hi adrock i looked at your gallery and nice trees man. yha i got a buddy how works for advanced nutrients and he gave me the two part connoisseur to try out and they say its supposed to give you up to a &#37;60 biger yeld i would be happy with a %40 yeld i have put some new pic on my gallery of my grow they are not getting taller but wider i keep the light low to bush them out with out toping them so far its working i dont like to cut my babes you dont cut your kids to make them grow so why your plants just coach them to grow the way you want them to right if you got some big bud pic i would love them


----------



## olds442 (Jul 3, 2007)

Adrock said:


> Hey Olds, a friend of mine started using Connoiseur 2 part nutrients a month ago. He loves it!
> I am currently using Fox Farm nutrients.This is my first grow, so I am still a rookie. Are you still looking for pics of Big Bud?


im still looking for big buds pics
hay hows the connoiseur going for your friend what was the yeld % was it close to 60% more then befor well i hop its close to 60% 

well my plants are getting wider but im still trying to keep them short plant for two more weeks im haveing a hard time keeping the room cool its so hot where i am so im going to put the lights on at night instead of the day i just got two more vent fans but it will be harder to stop the smell dus anybody know of a good small fan that moves a lot of air 
as soon as i can i will put some pic up


----------



## olds442 (Jul 8, 2007)

well i have been fighting the heat where i am. i had to up date my vent fan to a bigger one. I couldn't keep my room cool but i think i fix the problem but now all the leafs ar all twisted they are not yellow or burnt nor are the tips curling up or down well some tips are down but that would be from the heat that we had well my plants are getting bigger i think the heat is slowing them down a bit but my out said ones are doing good i also just seeded some ak47 and white rhino i will have some new pics in my gallery of all this green goodies but if someone knows any thing that would make my leafs twist let me know 

thanks


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jul 10, 2007)

Pic of my big bud at 6 weeks old another 2 weeks to go hopfully.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/18680-nirvava-big-bud-six-weeks.html


----------



## olds442 (Jul 14, 2007)

nice big bud trees JUzsmokeit you are the winner so far


----------



## tbackdog (Aug 27, 2010)

plant growth regulator http://growbigbud.webs.com/


----------

